# spacer fence



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

does anyone know if the oak park spacer fence will fit on the bench dog pro contractor table. they says it will fit most tables ,i don't know if mine is one.


thanks woodpecker !!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

wil141 said:


> does anyone know if the oak park spacer fence will fit on the bench dog pro contractor table. they says it will fit most tables ,i don't know if mine is one.
> 
> 
> thanks woodpecker !!!!!!!


I think I can safely say "They can be placed on any router table of the type we have been using... horiz. with the router bit going upward from the bottom of the top of the table.

See link and posts documenting such an installation... 
http://www.routerforums.com/project...ark-box-jig-non-oak-park-table.html#post39513

All you really do is:
1. Clamp the fence to the top of the table and test it out.
2. One tested and the joints a perfect, drill two holes through the jig for permenent mountings.

Then, whenever you want to use it, slap it on top your table insert mounting bolts and use it!

Simple as that!

They are great and of super quality.

You will like them... I got the set of 3 while on sale.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hil wil141
"oak park spacer fence" I'm not if you are talking about box jigs or not but take a look at the link beow.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/3260-mounting-oak-park-box-jig-non-oak-park-table.html
Bj 





wil141 said:


> does anyone know if the oak park spacer fence will fit on the bench dog pro contractor table. they says it will fit most tables ,i don't know if mine is one.
> 
> 
> thanks woodpecker !!!!!!!


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks JOE,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I'm sure your link is the same you're just a bit quicker   


Bj


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks bj , you and JOE give me just what i was looking for. great link thanks to cory for putting it out for every one. now to order it , cant wait until i get it. start having fun.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome wil141 for my small late part  

But do buy all 3 of them at one time you will be happy you did also take a hard look at the brass set up bars.

Bj


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thank B J, i will that was next on my list.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I would definitely get the bars when you order it will sure make set up easier! Glad that helped someone. What router you got under the hood of yours wil141? 

Corey


----------

